# elk steak and roast



## lovetosmoke (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a good recipe to make elk steak and roasts.  I have tried rubbing the steak and roast with season salt, garlic salt, and black pepper.  The steak did not turn out the best.  The roast was rubbed with the ingredients and then smoked with apple wood for 4 hours.  I then finished it in the oven.  The roast was a little better because of the smoke.  I am hoping to find something because I have half a freezer full of elk.  I am in dire need of help to please the family. Thanks for any help.


----------



## irish dog (Apr 11, 2009)

I tryed this burgandy beef dry rub we picked up @ Sams added some garlic & onion powder it turned out very mouth  watering. 

used what I call a sweet  wood mixture. peach apple cherry & sugar maple , low heat  about 180  4lb roast  about 7hrs keep a eye on water in drip pan cuz it (meat) will dry out fast. I too havea lot of elk and have had some not so good results because the meat is so lean I think the key is to use a remote thermo and and keep a close eye


----------



## erain (Apr 13, 2009)

grilling elk, or any venison steaks for that matter and providing they are from a tender cut  such as backstrap, salt and pepper is all i will use. put on hot grill to get good sear and flip and cook to med rare, move to cool part of grill and top each with a pat of butter and let melt ontop of the steak. serve imediatly.


----------



## bassman (Apr 13, 2009)

We make chicken fried steak or pepper steak quite frequently.  I'm not talking about smoking here, but still excellent table fare.  I have also seared an elk roast and put in crockpot with one envelope of onion soup mix.  Turn on low for most of the day.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

That sounds really good!


----------



## wtf (May 7, 2009)

It is good. That is how I do my deer back straps only I rub in Roasted Pepper and Garlic spice then coat with a light olive oil and let sit for a 1/2 hour then sear all around on the BBQ. Then move to the side and top it with a pat of butter till its medium rare.


----------

